# Favourite pieces



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are your favourite pieces? I just want a list of your favourite pieces and any favourite recordings of that piece.

Mine are 

1. Felix Mendelssohn's 2nd violin concerto in E minor, op.64 (Yehudi Menuhin)
2. Antonin Dvorak's violin concerto in A minor, op.53 (Nathan Milstein)
3. Robert Schumann's piano concerto in A minor, op.54
4. Max Bruch's 2nd violin concerto in D minor, op.44 (Mischa Elman)
5. Ludwig van Beethoven's 9th symphony "Choral"
6. Robert Schumann's violin concerto in D minor
7. Felix Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony "Italian"
8. Edvard Grieg's piano concerto in A minor, op.18
9. Felix Mendelssohn's Hebrides overture
10. Camille Saint-Saëns' 3rd violin concerto in B minor, op.61 (Nathan Milstein)
11. Antonin Dvorak's cello concerto in B minor, op.104
12. Jean Sibelius's violin concerto in D minor, op.47 (Jascha Heifetz)
13. Ludwig van Beethoven's 9th sonata for violin and piano "Kreutzer", op.47 (Jascha Heifetz)
14. Felix Mendelssohn's octet
15. Frederic Chopin's 2nd Scherzo (Maurizo Pollini)
16. Frederic Chopin's 1st Ballade op.23 
17. Ludwig van Beethoven's 6th symphony "Pastoral"
18. Johannes Brahms' violin concerto in D major, op.77 (Jascha Heifetz)
19. Frederic Chopin's 2nd Piano concerto in F minor op.21 (Krystian Zimerman)
20. Antonin Dvorak's 9th symphony no.9 "From the new world"
21. Felix Mendelssohn's incidental music for a midsummer night's dream
22. Ludwig van Beethoven's violin concerto in D major, op.61 (Yehudi Menuhin)
23. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's 23rd piano concerto in A major
24. Frederic Chopin's Krakowiak concerto rondo
25. Johannes Brahms' 4th symphony
26. Felix Mendelssohn's songs without words op.67
27. Pyotr Tchaikovsky's 1st piano concerto
28. Richard Strauss's violin concerto op.8 (Sarah Chang)
29. Pyotr Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony "Pathetique"
30. Johann Sebastian Bach's concerto for two violins


----------

